# Anyone Know Of Decent, Tradeable Timeshares In Korea?



## Hoc (Jan 8, 2008)

Just curious.  Looks like we may be going to Korea this fall, and I am trying to find some decent timeshares around Seoul or Kwang Ju into which I can trade.  Does anyone know of any exchange companies that cover this, and any resorts that are at least nice?  I'd rather not pay $2,000+ for a week at a hotel.


----------



## sml2181 (Jan 9, 2008)

You may be just in time for the kimchi festival in Gwangju.

RCI does have Korean timeshares but definately not in Seoul and I don't think there is one in Gwangju. (Just checked - don't see anything.)

In case this is your first time to Seoul:
Depending on where you want or need to be in Seoul and having read your post, I think you might be interested in the Ibis Myeong dong and/or the Best Western. The Ibis does have a fantastic location and rooms can be booked from 90$ or so. The hotel was brand new when we were there the last time (Christmas 2006). We always stay in the Westin Chosun which is less than a  minute walk - the location is absolutely great. In case you did not know yet, you have to expect 21% added to your hotel bills (10% tax and 11% service charge) The Sofitel Ambassador does offer deals (including lounge access) very often.

If you need to be in the Kangnam area - there are a Novotel, Ibis and Best Western as well which are not too expensive. Also the Ritz Carlton and Renaissance do have some deals regularly. But in these hotels, you have to expect 10$ for a cup of coffee, before taxes and service charges. Same for Hilton, Hyatt and the other brands. (If you would book one of these hotels, book an executive room - the access to the lounge is very much worth it)

To get a more "luxury timeshare feel" you might consider Fraser Suites or Fraser Place and Somerset Palace. (These places will only add the taxes, not the service charge). Not too long ago I noticed that Ramada has new suites in the city as well - I think around 100$ or so (AAA rate) - it is the Ramada hotel and suites Seoul. I have not been to these accomodations as we always stay in the Westin but these would be places I would definately go to if the Chosun would not be available. 

If you are looking for a more budget apartment type - there are many which are not too expensive but I haven't stayed in one of them. 


I have never been to Gwangju so can't comment on that.


----------



## JoeMid (Jan 9, 2008)

Hoc said:


> Just curious.  Looks like we may be going to Korea this fall, and I am trying to find some decent timeshares around Seoul or Kwang Ju into which I can trade.  Does anyone know of any exchange companies that cover this, and any resorts that are at least nice?  I'd rather not pay $2,000+ for a week at a hotel.


This is where I stayed last time I was in Seoul.  It's worth more than $2000+ and is only $1717 or so for a gorgeous Fall week.  WOW, was it nice!


----------



## sml2181 (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes, I love the Shilla as well - they offer some great deals once in a while as well. (Sometimes you have to call them.) 220,000Kwon per room per night (before added charges) with lounge access - that's the deal they usually have.


----------



## Hoc (Jan 9, 2008)

JoeMid said:


> This is where I stayed last time I was in Seoul.  It's worth more than $2000+ and is only $1717 or so for a gorgeous Fall week.  WOW, was it nice!



I don't know. . . $2,000 for a week in Seoul.  I might just bite the bullet and stay with her family, though we both would rather not.

If I did stay in a hotel, I'd probably stay in the Hilton or Intercontinental -- in both cases, I get upgraded to a suite with club access, even if I book at the lowest available price.

Edit: Now that I think of it, I have a Marriott Cat. 6 hotel certificate expiring in May, so if I went the hotel route, I could extend the cert. for 6 months and use it to stay at the JW Marriott in Seoul.  So that is the most economical route without staying with family.  But I think I would rather stay at a timeshare if possible.

I was in Korea last in 1980.  Passed through Seoul, but stayed in Kunsan, Pusan, Taegu and Gwangju.  Never stayed in Seoul before.


----------



## sml2181 (Jan 9, 2008)

Then I would not stay at the Grand Hilton - too far away from the action.
(My mother lives very close to the Grand Hilton - but still)

Hilton Millenium is much better - locationwise. 
(And yes, the suites are nice - but last time we were there, the GM was living in the best suite)

The Grand Intercontinental - absolutely wonderful hotel as well. (Newer than the Hilton but the Hilton got room renovations a little while ago) 

I didn't check prices but it is always worth a check - sometimes the cheapest best available rates are more expensive than the deals at other hotels. (I did check the Westin Chosun and the cheapest rate for my dates is 400,000 won - and I need 2 rooms for 2 weeks. Think I will now use my points)


----------



## Hoc (Jan 9, 2008)

sml2181 said:


> You may be just in time for the kimchi festival in Gwangju.



Do you live near LA?  I was exploring one day and found Myung Dong Kyoja, a snack shop that had great looking Kim Chi.  I went in, and it was about as garlicy as I've ever had, but it was great.  I dragged some friends there about a week later, and found out that it is a branch of a snack shop in Seoul that is famous for its Kim Chi.  I've since been back twice.  Great soup, man doo and Kim Chi, as well as the rest.

I heartily recommend it for a casual lunch, on Wilshire at about Harvard Ave.


----------



## CalifasGirl (Feb 1, 2008)

*Highla*



Hoc said:


> Just curious. Looks like we may be going to Korea this fall, and I am trying to find some decent timeshares around Seoul or Kwang Ju into which I can trade. Does anyone know of any exchange companies that cover this, and any resorts that are at least nice? I'd rather not pay $2,000+ for a week at a hotel.


Highla Donghae Beach Condominium (#3049) ​
40-9 Bongpo-Ri 
Gangwon-Do,    
South Korea 
33-6317601 

I did a quick search for RCI Extra Vacations, and that's what came up. It isn't close to Seoul at all. The only closest RCI condo is

Daemyung Resort Yangpyeong  (#3892)
San 389-7 Gongse-Ri
Gaekun-Myeon
Yangpyeong-Gun
Gyeonggi-Do,  , South Korea

It's less than an hour from Seoul. Maybe you should check the actual website to see if they have rentals, or maybe you can pull it with your week for an exchange.

http://www.daemyungresort.com/asp/language/english/yangpyung/accommodation.asp


----------



## sawa1600 (Feb 6, 2008)

CalifasGirl said:


> Highla Donghae Beach Condominium (#3049) ​
> 40-9 Bongpo-Ri
> Gangwon-Do,
> South Korea
> ...



looks nice and cheap , thanks CalifasGirl


----------



## CalifasGirl (Apr 24, 2008)

*you're welcome*

You're welcome!


----------

